

The U.S. House of Representatives passes a patent overhaul bill - tuukkah
http://www.itworld.com/Man/2687/070907patent/index.html

======
rms
Good start. Unfortunately, it is still possible to get patents in biotech for
things that are neither unique nor novel.

